# Setting floor and wall tile while still wet from cutting on the wet saw.



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

I know for one that putting something back down how you layed it out almost never lays the same...and I only precut aroung toilets cause that can take a little time cutting those out...but as for speed, I have a helper and I can be laying the field while he makes wet saw cuts


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

dry cutting or snapping is awesome.. i rarely use my wet saw...


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

all i used here was my Ishii tile snapper


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Something small like a bathroom I will layout grid lines and make all my cuts except the ones that need to be dead on, like a curved tub face or scribe cuts. That method is a hell of a lot faster to me. Something like the 70sf bath mentioned above is maybe 2 hours start to finish once layout is decided on.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Something small like a bathroom I will layout grid lines and make all my cuts except the ones that need to be dead on, like a curved tub face or scribe cuts. That method is a hell of a lot faster to me. Something like the 70sf bath mentioned above is maybe 2 hours start to finish once layout is decided on.


Wow I wish I could knock that out in 2 hours. I'm normally about 8 hours on a standard 70sqft bathroom floor before setup and clean up.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I like to use a wet saw as little as possible. I have an old Tomecanic popper and a cordless 4 inch angle grinder with a cutting wheel and an assortment of dry polishing pads. 

It really reduces the fatigue factor......especially if you're laying it alone. Dry your porcelain.

NICE WORK FLOORMASTA!!!!!!


:rockon:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Barri,

Wet cutting is pretty slow. How many tile can you carry to the saw? Walking to saw (sometimes many steps), cutting and drying tile, walking back versus mark, turn, and cut with a snap cutter. You can easily save 1.5 hours with a snap cutter. Of course that depends on the tile being one that WILL snap. 

I always try to set up my wet saw in the room, if possible. Sometimes I put a piece of plywood over the tub (depending on location in the room) and put the saw on the plywood. Any water drips get washed out of the tub.

Part of getting fast is minimizing your walking back and forth. A good layout is important, too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> Barri,
> 
> Wet cutting is pretty slow. How many tile can you carry to the saw? Walking to saw (sometimes many steps), cutting and drying tile, walking back versus mark, turn, and cut with a snap cutter. You can easily save 1.5 hours with a snap cutter. Of course that depends on the tile being one that WILL snap.
> 
> ...


Thats with me using a snap cuter for 90% of the cuts. I set that up next to me and lay all the tiles which takes about 20 mins then scribe and snap right next to where im sitting. Then i will go take all the wet saw cuts down in one go and cut them. I leave my laser in the place where i set it with a couple of referance points then start laying the tiles as soon as they been cut. They always end up exactly where i laid them out when i do it that way. I tried chaulk lines but the thinset covers the lines and if you push a tile a little to far you wont know it. thats what i like about the laser. I just couldnt ever see my self laying that tile out and having it down in 2 hours. I aint the fastest by far from the slowest.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> Thats with me using a snap cuter for 90% of the cuts. I set that up next to me and lay all the tiles which takes about 20 mins then scribe and snap right next to where im sitting. Then i will go take all the wet saw cuts down in one go and cut them. I leave my laser in the place where i set it with a couple of referance points then start laying the tiles as soon as they been cut. They always end up exactly where i laid them out when i do it that way. I tried chaulk lines but the thinset covers the lines and if you push a tile a little to far you wont know it. thats what i like about the laser. I just couldnt ever see my self laying that tile out and having it down in 2 hours. I aint the fastest by far from the slowest.


Part of the equation is I don't work solo. I always have at least one helper to mix mud, make cuts, stock tile, clean ahead, etc. I make money when tile goes on the floor - It's worth the few bucks to pay for help if they are effective. The above scenario is also assuming a typical layout where I can almost always get either a full tile on one wall or one cut makes two walls, etc., and prep done, jambs cut, base, toilet, sinks pulled, etc. Wide open, laid out, ready to go.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Part of the equation is I don't work solo. I always have at least one helper to mix mud, make cuts, stock tile, clean ahead, etc. I make money when tile goes on the floor - It's worth the few bucks to pay for help if they are effective. The above scenario is also assuming a typical layout where I can almost always get either a full tile on one wall or one cut makes two walls, etc., and prep done, jambs cut, base, toilet, sinks pulled, etc. Wide open, laid out, ready to go.


Oh right that makes sense then. Man I thought i was being silly slow for second :laughing:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn...:bangin: I wish I can just score and snap stones...
For wet stones, I just send them to Blow Dry Bar :laughing: Joke aside, I always damp clean all stones, dry with towel after wet saw. All stones back buttered.
First porcelain job after about a year..starting monday 900 sf. nothing special...snap and score here I come...:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Some stones actually snap. Run the wheel a few times over a softer marble then snap. Usually snaps on the line but not always so there might be more waste.

Spray the chalk line with hairspray so it doesn't rub away. Be careful not to put thinset over reference lines. I've used a laser but it gives you a pretty big line on the far side of the room. I prefer a snapped line to set to.

The guys I learned from sometimes would grid the room but others would snap one line done the middle and one perpendicular to that at the far wall and start. We'd set by eye across the room. We'd eye down the set tile to make sure we weren't bending the rows. This wasn't for very large rooms (though a couple guys were skilled enough to do that).

Having a helper does make a difference. If you have a helper that can think ahead of your moves, they are golden. You can run a floor or shower pretty quick especially if there are a lot of cuts.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it is clear that I am going to have to get myself one of those little snappy Ishii things. 

I had no clue........ 

Do they make one in yellow?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I think it is clear that I am going to have to get myself one of those little snappy Ishii things.
> 
> I had no clue........
> 
> Do they make one in yellow?


Yes felker used to. You can still find them used.


----------



## Tile Beast (Mar 26, 2013)

:no: Don't be so cheap and hire a helper to run your cuts. You can get a lot more done that way.


----------



## Tile Beast (Mar 26, 2013)

Floormasta78 said:


> all i used here was my Ishii tile snapper


You can tell you only used a snap cutter and not a wet saw. :laughing:


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Something small like a bathroom I will layout grid lines and make all my cuts except the ones that need to be dead on, like a curved tub face or scribe cuts. That method is a hell of a lot faster to me. Something like the 70sf bath mentioned above is maybe 2 hours start to finish once layout is decided on.


Youre saying it takes 2 hours to cut and lay the floor tile right? Or does this include removing toilet, etc, and prep subfloor?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I would say it takes about 2 hours to lay a bath up to 70sf. This does not include tearout, prep, toilet. 


Total time on a bath floor that size: tearout tile on cbu or vinyl floor on luan & grind sub to smooth 45 min to 2 hours, new durock < hour, layout and set tile around 2 hours, Grout < hour next day. Misc pull toilet , undercut jambs, R/R base 1 hour. Pick up Material 1 hour, Tool setup/tear down 30min, Interface with client 1 hour

Around 10 hours over 2 days.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

charimon said:


> I would say it takes about 2 hours to lay a bath up to 70sf. This does not include tearout, prep, toilet. Total time on a bath floor that size: tearout tile on cbu or vinyl floor on luan & grind sub to smooth 45 min to 2 hours, new durock < hour, layout and set tile around 2 hours, Grout < hour next day. Misc pull toilet , undercut jambs, R/R base 1 hour. Pick up Material 1 hour, Tool setup/tear down 30min, Interface with client 1 hour Around 10 hours over 2 days.


Are these man hours or times?
I love the breakdown, but hate your post!
Although you know what you're doing, it doesn't make it right! These are hack times & hack work youre putting out! Customers already have a misconception of value, why tilt it further down the line?
I could slap some tile down in that time, but it wouldn't be pretty. (Plus extra obstacles....


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

William James said:


> Are these man hours or times?
> I love the breakdown, but hate your post!
> Although you know what you're doing, it doesn't make it right! These are hack times & hack work youre putting out! Customers already have a misconception of value, why tilt it further down the line?
> I could slap some tile down in that time, but it wouldn't be pretty. (Plus extra obstacles....


And you're a carpenter. I'd be willing to bet you could trim out a house a hell of a lot faster than me too, although I can still do it to a professional level. Some of us have perfected our methods and by doing so have become more efficient than you. That doesn't make you a hack, it makes you smart. If you can't lay a typical 70sf bathroom in two days I don't think tile work is something you should pursue as a way to make money.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would be done by lunch, you slack jawed tile jockeys. Lol.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would be done by lunch, you slack jawed tile jockeys. Lol.


No you wouldn't. Festool doesn't make anything to expedite a tile job lol.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would be done by lunch, you slack jawed tile jockeys. Lol.


we could have lunch together. I'll order for you. Just call when you leave the site.:laughing:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> And you're a carpenter. I'd be willing to bet you could trim out a house a hell of a lot faster than me too, although I can still do it to a professional level. Some of us have perfected our methods and by doing so have become more efficient than you. That doesn't make you a hack, it makes you smart. If you can't lay a typical 70sf bathroom in two days I don't think tile work is something you should pursue as a way to make money.


He said, 2 hours. Not days!!!


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I could do 70' sq in 2 days easy!!!
And, I'm just a carpenter with over ten years remodeling bathrooms (or parts


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

William James said:


> He said, 2 hours. Not days!!!


Actually I originally said two hours. You have to read everything to get the context though  After demo, prep, layout, and setup - yeah I can set a 70sf bathroom in about two hours if it's nothing complicated.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Actually I originally said two hours. You have to read everything to get the context though  After demo, prep, layout, and setup - yeah I can set a 70sf bathroom in about two hours if it's nothing complicated.


 I respect you! And I know you are more efficient than I am at this type of job. I'm glad you clarified that for me. Thats what I meant too! Then Add grout!
So you have an alter-ego too!?!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

William James said:


> I respect you! And I know you are more efficient than I am at this type of job. I'm glad you clarified that for me. Thats what I meant too! Then Add grout!
> So you have an alter-ego too!?!


Nah - no AlterEgo. I was just responding to your post calling Chairmon out as a hack because of the time he mentioned. Especially since he was basically referencing my post of two hours. He's far from a hack. I just figured you didn't understand the context of those time frames is all. I've also had a bath that size take three days to lay....I think we all were speaking in terms of a standard type job - straight lay, 12-16" tile, no borders, open layout, etc.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

William James said:


> Are these man hours or times?
> I love the breakdown, but hate your post!
> Although you know what you're doing, it doesn't make it right! These are hack times & hack work youre putting out! Customers already have a misconception of value, why tilt it further down the line?
> I could slap some tile down in that time, but it wouldn't be pretty. (Plus extra obstacles....


It is like precision floors said. These are times that are average. This floor is 240 ft of 24" x24" on a kitchen and breakfast area. Tearout was carpet. prep was durock and tile under fridge First day 6 hours on site. Friday was 6 1/2 on site no break completed set. Will grout and trim Mon should be done by noon.

I dont think anyone will say that is HACK.


----------

